# The Lucky 7 bubble thread of 2008 ~ Part 1



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

First home of 2008

May it be a lucky year for everyone 

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Em xxx
Lets hope me posting first will bring on my af too!!!  (ill try anything!!!!)

well as you can all see im still waiting....  wow i didnt think i would have to play this waiting game this soon in the treatment!!!  just goes to show, nothing is as simple as it looks i suppose.

Does anyone know what the clinic might do if my AF hasnt come within the time given after taking theese tables  (provera)  

I am thinking they will cancle this cycle

Ann Marie xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good morning to all

Just a really quick note as i don't want to loose the thread.

Ann marie sorry i can't answer the question for you but i am crossing everything for you that they dont cancel.   

Love Sue XX


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya emily and girlis
Iam back!!!!!
Thought i wud pop in wow emily what fab news to come back and see congratulations hunnie well done!
Hope to catch up with u soon

Love kelly


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Anne marie - i dont think they will cancel your cycle hun, although it might delay it slightly.

Sue - how are you today hun? Hope you are feeling a bit better  

Endolass - Hello! Your little girl is adorable! Congratulations!

Ems - Hope you are having a better week this week hun 

Everyone looking OK at the mo 

*


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

hi everyone

just posting so i don't lose the thread.

Hope everyone is well and that this will be our year!

C x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

KELLY!!!! Welcome back hunny!!!! Just replied to your pm!! She's is gorgeous!!!! 

xxxx (I don't want bubbles in a 7 ta girlies, I'm having 8's!!)


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ladies...

everything looking good.

kate -put you on 88


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hello girls,

Is it ok to join you? I could do with all the luck possible!    

I have just started all the tests for my first egg share... If its all ok, I should start in May this year... I have already had 1 failed IVF but this time I am on a higher dosage to get more eggs and having ICSI for higher fertilisation.... Last time got 7 eggs and 3 fertilised 1 embie on day 3. 

Look forward to chatting!

Ann Marie     

Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Kate nice to see you back!

Kelly welcome back hun lovely to see you
have popped you to a 77

Natalie, have popped you to a 77 also
lovely to have you on the thread

Love to all

Emxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Em!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aww, ta Hayley! (8 is my lucky number!) 

Hiya Em, good to be back  

Natalie, welcome to the board hun! xxxx

All bubbles look good! x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi

many congrats hayley!

can someone please help my bubbles. cant get online much atm and baby had a scare this week and only got out of hospital last night having been admitted back in on Monday.

Thanks xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

EBW

  

Have 77'd you 

Love Emxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks hon.

She is improving but feeding is still a challenge as mummy has no milk   and her jaundice has been causing her not to want to feed.

She is nearly reaching her target intake for today though so hopefully we have turned a corner.

Hope all are well.

Catch  up soon

xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

It worked thank you so much.

I was a "dry mummy" (no milk) and have managed to express over 20ml just now....

Small steps I guess but they all help.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just popping in to say

EBW sounds fab on the milk front

Ann Marie you were on a 9 have popped you to a 77

Emxx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

EBW sorry to hear you had a scare this week. Well done on the milk- every little helps- god I sound like a Tescos ad!!!

C x


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sparkles - congratulations 2 on board I'm sure you are over the moon

Ann Marie  

EBW - hope your little girl is feeding better  

Hayley - congratulations

Kamac - good news that all looked good at your scan

all bubbles looking good

Have our big scan tomorrow and really very nervous.  Wish us luck.  Em- hopefully we will find out the sex of the baby.  I would really love that.

take care everyone


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

good luck with your scan nicola
everything will be fine, i bet your really excited about finding out if you got a pink or blue flavoured one!!!  LOL

Hugs

Ann Marie  xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, dont know which kind mod as put my bubbles on 7777 but thanks so much I love you!!    

Hopefully it'll bring me luck for EC!!


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi girls,

Everyone looks okay!



    Strawberries xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

kizzymouse said:


> Hi girls, dont know which kind mod as put my bubbles on 7777 but thanks so much I love you!!
> 
> Hopefully it'll bring me luck for EC!!


The bubble monster works in mysterious ways  ...fingers crossed it brings you all the luck you need for that BFP    

Love, luck & sticky vibes 
Natasha xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

endometriosislass said:


> Hiya emily and girlis
> Iam back!!!!!
> Thought i wud pop in wow emily what fab news to come back and see congratulations hunnie well done!
> Hope to catch up with u soon
> ...


KELLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Long time no see cherub!!! 

OMG look at the size of Ella now. Oh she's sooooooo gorgeous!

Good to see you back babes

Vicki x x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, i am officially a nervous wreck today................ 

I went for my 3rd FET bloods this morning and was told to phone at 2pm for the results, i had a really busy day so didn't get the chance to phone until late this afternoon only to be told by the nurse that they detected the surge this morning so went ahead and organised the thaw for tommorrow morning and the embryo transfer for Wednesday morning and suddenly i feel soooooooooooooooo nervous!!.

It all just came as such a shock as i was expecting at least another few days of bloods then the transfer to be on Friday or Saturday at the earliest so it has really caught me off guard...............OMG i will be PUPO on Wednesday, i am so excited!! .

My little embies need all the luck they can get for their thaw tomorrow so can someone please try and get my bubbles ending in 7 please...... 

Tracy.......xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Have bumped you up to 77 Tracy

All the very best hun, GOOD LUCK!!!!

      

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Thankyou so much MJP, i am sending you tons of positive vibes for a  tommorrow..........     

Tracyxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Tracy

I have crossed everything for a great result for your frosties today      

Best of luck love sue XXX


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

good luck today tracy!!!

AM xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*MJP! Congrats on your BFP! George and Grace look amazing! Wow!

Tracy - good luck for today hun - thinking of you

Hope everyone else is ok?

xx

PS Not sure if you know but Ems has been admitted to hospital as she is leaking fluid. Praying for her and Zac *


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

omg.. Hope Ems is ok, keep us informed please xxxxx

Ann M xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG, i hope Em is ok........... 

Has there been any more news yet?

Tracyxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

I just wanted to say a massive thankyou for all your good luck messages and bubbles today,

I just got my first bit of good news, i spoke to the lab and they said that out of my 18 frosties in storage they took out 6 embryos to thaw and all 6 have thawed perfectly so i am thrilled, they said they will just wait until tomorrow and select the best 2 for transfer........ , it is slightly sad though that the other 4 will be left to perish .

So as of 3.15pm tomorrow i will be PUPO........... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Good luck Tracey!!! Great news about your embryos!!

PUPO from tomorrow!!
Love Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry no personals, have posted on this thread for a while, so need to catch up   All bubbles are looking good  

Kate, went to put you on a 77 and then I read your post so put you on a 88  
Tracy, good luck, will have y  for you      

Tina xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

tracy...have blown you 100 bubbles to get you to 777 for tommorow, good luck hunnie

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh i hope heffalump is ok and bubba   any news


oh someones been at my bubbles  someones made them 7778   7777 gave me good luck.hope its not bad luck coming


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wishing, if you go to the tech thread, you can ask a Mod to burst a bubble      If you post tonight, they should get it sorted, you could always ask them to keep an eye on your bubbles for you


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Wishing, glad you got your bubbles sorted hun  

Tina xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

[bgcolor=#0013ff]Im on a 0 can u help please?!!

Kate xx[/bgcolor]


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

there you go kate, I've asked mods to sort mine  

yay!! and they have!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks kizzymouse xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Everyone looking ok.

Em and bubs are OK too *


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Oh thats good news, glad emma and wee fella are fine


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi All

Had baseline scan today, all looking good, have started stimms tonight, so am now on the way yippee!!!

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

thats brilliant Ann Marie  

Ems - glad to hear you and your wee man are doing better.  Hope it continues.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi everyone is looking good.

Is there any more news on Em and bub? Glad that they are ok            

Tina xx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Em (heffalump) is out of hospital and resting at her parents for now 

x x x


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well i am PUPO but slightly worried , when i went for my e/t yesterday she said that as my embryos where frozen immediately after fertilisation and had been thawed less than 24hrs prior to my e/t that they where still very young, so where still all 2 cell yesterday morning. By the time of my e/t at 3pm yesterday one was 4 cell so they transfered the 4 cell and the best looking 2 cell. She told me not to worry as just the fact that 6 out of 6 had survived the thaw and where growing showed how strong they where and before the transfer they where graded at 7/10 but i have no idea what this means.

I'm not so worried about the 4 cell, but is it possible for a 2 cell e/t to results in a positive pregnancy?

Thankyou for putting me up to 777, i was so happy when i came home from my e/t and saw it............. 

Tracyxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Tracey... PUPO!!! I wouldnt worry about the 2 cell hun. Thats perfect! It proves that its still going strong.. Just a bit slower! Good luck with the next 2 week.        

Nicky.. Thanks for letting us know about Em, was getting worried.. 

Em... Hope you having a lovely rest and keeping your little man safe and warm!

Ann Marie... Good luck with stimming!

Love Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi all hopeeveryones ok, i am suffering from the mother of all headaches!! im not sure if its the weather or the stimms meds, all i know is that it is really really bad           am drinking buckets of water too.

AM xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done Tracy!!!

I now have a perfect grade 1 ten outta 10 lil bean on board yippeee we're pupo together!!


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi everyone

Ann Marie - sorry you are not feeling great.  

Kizzymouse -great news on your little embie.  fingers crossed this is your time 

Ems - glad to hear that you are out of hospital.  Look after yourself.

Nicky xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Glad em is ok.

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Everyones 7's are looking good 

Kizzymouse and Tracy  for your   for a 

Nicolat, did you find out the flavour on monday 

Hope everyone is doing ok and keeping warm

As Nicky said, i am home, i havebeen staying with my parents for 2 days but am now home taking it easy and resting

Going for my 4d scan tomorrow  so excited as bubs hasnt been co operative this week on his scans naughty boy!

Sending my love to all
Emxx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Ems - good luck on your next scan.  Typical wee man, not behaving himself for mummy!!!

I'm having the same flavour as you!!!!.  They weren't able to check the heart completely so having another scan on Valentines day.  She assured us that there was nothing to worry about, so looking forward to having another peak at him.

take care 

Nicky xx


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hiyyah  

Lovely to see the Bubble thread is continuing  

Lots of love to All-hope it's OUR Year  

Larkles
xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Em, lovely to hear from you, hope you are resting   Good luck with the scan tomorrow, hope the little man behaves    

Nicky, congrats on the flavour   Lovely to have another scan on Valentines day   

All bubbles looking good.

Tina xx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Em glad you are both ok.

Nicolat congrats on having a blue one!

Haven't posted for ages- sorry I'll try to be better.

C x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

christine and kate you were both on 8's 

Popped you both back to 77 or forward to a 77 even 

Still resting up!

Scan was fine and baby was well behaved although very chilled, have popped pics into the gallery

Em


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Ah I like the sound of a chilled baby! He'll be no bother!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

hi everyone

dont get as much tima to get on here now

All 7's ok


chris


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Chris

you are on a 9 will pop you to a 77

Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG i am on an 8 

can someone shift me to a 7 of somekind

thanks
Em


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*got you on a 77 Em *


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks honey

hope you and twin bump are ok

12 wk scan soon


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thnkas Em.

Wow your pg is going quick

Sparkles - I dont think I have congratulated you on your twin pg. You'll love beong a twin mummy.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hope everyone is ok?

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all
went to clinic for first follie scan today, i have 8 on one side and 9 on the other, biggest is 11mm,
    im to carry on taking 225 menopur and have another scan/blood test thursday.
apparently my follies are very small (I actually thought they were ok   )
my levels are 1600 at the mo.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Ann Marie.....

I wouldnt say they are small!!!! They sound lovely! plenty to grow nice and big...  After only 6 days!!! What do they expect?? Good luck for thursday, have pm'd you as well hun.

Chat soon
Natalie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks Nat

|I didnt think they were 'really' small either.

Ann xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all

Sorry i have been awol for so long it has just been a mad house  here more than normal. 

Anyways i had my scan today....yipee all is well & my lining is 2.6 which is good...is it & both my ovaries are accessable & quite & no sign of any cysts or fibroids etc all clear. So they showed me how to do my stimming injection & i done my first one there. How easy was it this drug has it's own pen!!! great to use & i done it myself which i am still in shock over as dh has been doing all the others for me  So all go & then i have scans on 13th & 15 to see how we are going....wow i am on the next part of the rollercoaster road now are'nt i!! 

Em - so glad you are doing well & you make sure you continue to take it easy.

Lots of love to you all

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hi

natalie and kate have popped you to a 77

Ann marie you were on a 9 have popped you to a 77

Emxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Em xxxx



not a good post from me today....  I took DD and her friends to pizza hut last night, we had a massive very noisy meal for DDs birthday and when i went to pay i realised i had left my bag in the waiting room (bloody drugs!!) and when i went to get it it had gone, all the cctv camera's were broken, so no chance of getting it back, unfortunatly aswell as having bank cards, in, it had £250 cash (was money for meal and acupuncture) passport, driving licence, everything|!!!  I am devastated, couldn't stop crying last night and it feels horrible knowing someone has all my personal stuff, my life was in that bag. 
So aswell as being 250 short with no bank cards, i also have no ID to get money out my account now too.#I dont know what im going to do, police just took details over phone, said they would call us back but they didnt.  Cancelled all cards, poor DDs birthday ended up with me in tears, I feel so bad for her, I ruined her birthday and made her cry too         
Today i just want to stay in bed, but cant, now got to get ointo passport and dvla... dunno if i can do this today, i feel awful     

Ann Marie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Ann Marie,     I'm so sorry hun. I really wish that there was something I could say/do. I wish I could get my hands on the thieves     Good job that you have cancelled your cards. Hope that you get something sortedd soon     

Tina xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*What a nightmare Anne marie. Its so distressing isnt it? Poor you hun 

I believe in Karma. Im sure the thief will get his/her come uppence 



Sparkles xx

*


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Ann Marie   that is awful.  You didnt deserve that.  There are some really bad people about, ..........  whats that saying what comes around goes around.

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sue..... Thast fab news hun! Good luck with your stims!     

Ann Marie....             I am so sorry hun, on top of everything else as well! 

Em... Thanks for the 77!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Someone was being really nice and blew me some bubbles so i was 8888 - but im scared! Shall i stay or shall i end in a 7?? (7 was my mums lucky number )

xx*


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Let me know which numbers you want so I can blow you some more bubbles


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. Am so sorry I meant to introduce myself sooner, but don't know where this week has gone. 

I'm Rosie and am now moderating for your board. Was previously a mod on the Clomid board. Anyway, I won't be butting into your theads  , but if you need anything or have any requests or anything I can try and help with, please feel free to give me a shout.

Lovely to meet you all ladies.

Wishing you all loads of luck and    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Ann Marie that's awful. I hope you are feeling better today and have managed to get passport and driving licence sorted.  

Christine x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Will be thinking of you hun!!! Hope you get lots of little eggies!!!       

Be waiting for your text!
Love Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Natalie hun!!

And thanks for coming to the clinic with me saturday, you really helped me out, and you bought me good luck!!!

Will text you as soon as i'm awake hun.  (then you can post on here for me!!)  

Ann Marie xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats ok hun! Anytime, was a very nice hospital.... have a good rest, ready for tomorrow!!!!

Will be waiting!!  
Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind me jumping in but I will be starting egg share in April/May if all my tests come back clear that is and I pass the counsellor tests...  

They see tx starting April/May time which is fine with me as I wish to celebrate my 30th at the end of March in style so it's a case of waiting now for the counselling session then the appt with Cons and then hopefully will be matched up and ready to start tx.  
So all very exciting, one thing we were unsure of is whether to go for IVF and ICSI, I am more inclined to go for ICSI but didn't realise it costs an extra £750, bloody cons didn't inform me of that one but after discussing it with the nurse she said this can be decided at the last minute but she couldn't give me figures of the outcome of one compared to the other, so will have to wait and see??  I look forward to finding out all your journeys and being of support where I can be  

Leicester Lou xxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Lou...

Nice to have you here! I am just in the beginning of egg share too... I have just had my last bloods taken... which take 3 to 6 weeks to come back... Looks like we might be doing this together... I am penciled in for early May.. So have you started the testing yet?

What hospital are you being treated?

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Natalie

Had my bloods today and got to go for counselling, have you had your counselling?  I am at Leicester Royal Infirmary they are having some refurb done so can't start until April/May time which suits me as I wish to celebrate my 30th in style before all the stress....

Is this your first tx cycle?


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi all

well EC went really well today.
I got [fly]19 eggs 19 eggs 19 eggs 19 eggs 19 eggs [/fly]
I am so pleased!!
4 looked immature so they are going to do half ICSI and half IVF.

just gotta wait for that call now!!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Well done ann marie  

AF got me today bah humbug!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Said it once today to you but going to say it again Ann Marie....

I am so so happy for you!! I knew you would do well, good luck with the 'call'.... Hopeyou have lots of littel perfect embies!!!       

Lou.... I had my bloods done today as well! Got a very sore arm and hand... They always have trouble getting blood, and end up getting it from my hand!   Yes we had our counselling a couple of weeks ago... Nothing to worry about.. Justs warns you about the possible outcome of the tx... It does help as well. No, this isnt my first cycle unfortunatly..... We had a failed IVF last year... (November). We got 7 eggs and only 3 fertilised.. So this time it a higher does, as I was on a very low does last time.. and we are definatly having ICSI this time... So hopefully we have more embies. We are at the Chaucer hospital in Canterbury.  How do you feel about egg share hun?? Are you nervous at all?

Kizzy....       

Take care
Natalie xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Natalie - Got a call last night to organise the counselling got to call back today to arrange but she said 10 March, which is fine with us not starting until April/May time.  Having your bloods done sounds painful, I am always fine having mine done., sorry about your last IVF not working, did you egg share last time?  I am fine about the egg sharing but I did say yesterday I don't wish to know the outcome of the receipent as I think it would upset me alot if they got BFP and I got BFN so I would rather not know.

Ikklesmiler - 19 eggs that's good isn't it?  Well done sending lots of


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou... the 10th isnt far away!!! Good luck hun... I always have problems with my vains... But we do finally get there...   No I didnt egg share last time, it was private... I having been thinking about egg share for a while as a friend did it... I wasnt to sure at first but now I am fine... I am like you I wont find out about the receipent, it would be to hard... Maybe in the future just to know..

By the way 19 eggs is amazing!!!!! I just pray I get theat many next time..

Natalie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi all

well clinic phoned  11 fertilised, 7 out of 8 injected (ICSI) and 4 out of 11 left for IVF
ET is booked for friday 10am!

Ann Marie xx

Natalie hun, you will get around that number you wait and see!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Excellent news Ann Marie, how many you having put back?  Are you freezing some?


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

will have 2 put back and will freeze if they are feezable.. oh i hope they are!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh lovely sending lots of   and   your way


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Ann Marie.. I can only hope to do as well as you!!! I know our FSH is about the same, and I will be on 225iu or 300iu.. So if I dont get many eggs I give up!    
Well done again!!!! Nearly PUPO!! FINALLY!!!  

Take care
Natalie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks hun!!!

you will be fine! look at me!!  hardly any eggs last time and 4 times as many now  YIPPEEEE


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all

I called the lab this morning to see how our embryo's are doing and they are doing so well!!  We have 3 at 2 cell, and 8 at 4 cell, top grading she said!!!  She also said thad it would be doing an injustise to transfer them as planned tommorow as they are just doing so well! So we have spoken about it and if possible we are taking them to blasts!!!!  The lab will call me in the morning to let me know if this is still the case.

OMG OMG I cant believe my little embies are doing so well!!  I really though most would have 'died'... just didnt think that I would get this far!!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Ann Marie!!! Thast fanstic news hun!!! I cant believe there going to take them to blasts!!!! I bet your so excited, I do hope the next 3 days go quickly for you!       Here you come!!!

Have tried texting you hun but my phone keeps saying failed, bl**dy thing!     
Anyway take care and rest well!
Natalie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

thats great news Ann Marie -  I have my fingers crossed for you

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats fantastic news ann marie, sending lots of   your way


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi all

just had my phonecall!

My embies are doing so well!

We have 9 at 8 cell grade 1  !!
            1 at 7 cell grade 1  !!
            1 at 7 cell grade 2  !!

So they are going to blasts!!!!!!

Transfer is 9.40am sunday!!

                 

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thats fantastic news, bet you can't wait until Sunday?


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Iwill be counting the minutes!!!  It feels wierd that im on my 2ww, but dont have my 'babies' with me yet!!

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You soon will have though honey   sending you lots of


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks am just so happy that my embies are doing so well!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

It is really good, well done.  How many eggs did you have in total then?  I hope I get a good numbers like you


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

I had 19 eggs, 8 were injected for ICSI and the rest were left normal IVF, 11 fertilised,  7 of the icsi fertlised and 4 of the ivf.

ill keep my fingers crossed for you hun and sending you lots of lucky vibes xxxx
                                                

Ann Marie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for that, we were undecided whether to go for ICSI or IVF but have decided to leave it until the last minute to decide to see the quality of the   won't be starting until April/May so hopefully you will have a nice round tummy by then


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

the embryologists are realyy good hun, they will come see you after EC and discuss what is best, they came to see me and explained that 4 of my eggs looked immature (so couldnt have icsi) but DHs sperm wasnt great, so they suggested half icsi and half ivf, they are really good hun and will only suggest whats best.

good luck

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's good then, thanks for the advice its all very ew to me as I have only done a natural IUI so very basic.

Keeping everything crossed for Sunday for you


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks hun

well ill still be around when your having your treatment so any questions just ask, and others will be really helpful too, when you start treatment make sure you join the cycle buddies thread for that month hun, they will be so helpful.

Ann Marie xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Ann Marie, yes I joined the cycle buddies in Jan when I went through IUI and they were fab.

Make sure your DH/DP looks after you on SUnday, you keep your feet up and relax xxxxx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck Ann Marie x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG help my bubbles are on an 8!!!!      

Natalie xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

There you go Natalie I have put them back on a 7.


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

i have also jumped them up a couple of hundred!! xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

How do you jump them up a couple of hundred??


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, thanks hun!!!   your finger must be dead now! LOL!!!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL, this new laptop clicks the bubbles really well!!!!  i can do about 400 no problems sometimes!!
and what else can i do on 2ww  lol


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Ann Marie, just got you up to 30777!   

Lou I have to keep pressing the 'click to blow' I bumped you up to 77 as well hun!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks hun!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh thanks honey


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

leicesterlou... your now on 777  xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you so much


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi guys sorry for not being about much lately

Help please ?someone has got rid of my lovely triple 7s please can one of you fab people change it as i had ec yesterday & i got six eggs & 3 have fertilsed & i have et tommorrow & i would like my 7's intact pretty please.

Hope you are all lovely ladies ar doing well.  


Sue XX


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

sue

have blown you just under 1000 to get your 777 back!!  good luck tommorow honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ann marie (with a sore finger  lol) xxxxxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thankyou very much Ann Marie.

You have been a star today thanks so very much for all your support.    

Love Sue XX


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

your welcome hun
anything to help xxx


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Ann Marie - just read your ticker.  I have my fingers crossed for you -

good luck tomorrow Sue with ec. 

take care everyone else

Nicky xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya everyone

Just a quickie to let you know how my et went. Well it is fab news we have had 1 grade one 4 cell put back & 1 grade 1 two cell put back & we have put the another grade 1 two cell in the freezer. It could'nt of worked any better 3 grades ones & we are so very grateful & chuffed that we have got this far.

I am going to go for a sleep now as i have had awful nights sleeps this week worring about everything so i will catch up with all you lovely people later.

Thanks for all your fab support.   

Love Sue XX


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

you are now officially PUPO, take care honey and put your feet up and let those little beans snuggle up xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Well done Sue!! Congratz on becoming PUPO!!!!!

Good luck with your 2ww!     
Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

brilliant news Sue!!! welcome to the 2ww!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Good luck for 2ww Sue.


Ann Marie hope you aren't going too mad. Stay away from pee sticks!  

Christine x


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

MY NEWS!!!!!!!


  I called the clinic and said I had tested positive (a day early!) and they said Congratulatuions!!!!!!  so I now OFFICIALLY PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                 As you can see, im now ready to accpet it!! 

Ann MArie xxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Fantastic news Anne Marie!

Congratulations!

x*


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks hun xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Anne Marie on your


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Congratulations Ann marie

[fly]  [/fly]


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Ann Marie

Congratulations on your  

fantastic news

Believe it and enjoy every single moment!

Emxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Ann Marie! Again! I knew you could do it hun, heres to the next 8 months! Hope its healthy and fun! 

Love Natalie xxxxx

PS See you tomorrow!


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi girls!!
thanks for all the Congrats!!!! especially Natalie!! youve posted on every thread!! thank you hunnie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ann Marie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats ann marie its a fantastic feeling

Kate xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks kate, it really is!!
and your scan pic is fantastic!!! cant believe how clear that is!!!!

Ann MArie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know ann marie i was pleased with how clear it was but bubba was a right old wriggler that day!

Kate xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

haha! was trying to hide its 'bits' so you couldnt have a sneaky look to see what flavour your getting!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL looks like it!! Im not going to find out what im having - leaving it as a surprise


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

congratulations Ann Marie, you so deserve it.  Enjoy every minute

take care
Nicky xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ann marie u were on an 8 so sorted u to a 7

Kate xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Lou you were on a 8!!!!   So bumped you up to 877!

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Natalie.  How are you honey?


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

everyones 7's are looking good this morning


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am not bad Lou, How about you?? Diet still going strong..... I have a planning meeting in the 17th of March, So should have my dates for when I start. Have you heard anything?

Natalie xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Natalie - I am good, fell off diet a little but planned the next few days so back on and hoping to loose what I have gained recently  

We are going for the counselling on 10th March, have you already been for that?  Then they just said the blood tests would take 5/6 weeks to come back and then the Consultant would call us to make the appt to plan everything...


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I know who you feel, I am on and off my diet! lol!

Yes we have had the councelling already and had all my bloods done.. Should have the results back at the end of March. I am just hoping everything is ok, bit nerve racking waiting. Hopefully I will be matched soon after and we can get going. I should start the pill on the 27th of March. Then hopefully Start DR with AF in April... At my clinic we always start DR on cycle day 1 not CD 21. But it could all change! You know what clinics are like.

Not to long to wait, the counselling was fine and very helpfull! Lots to think about. Good luck hun!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You are quite a way through then, I also need to sit down and complete all my 'about me' forms to take in.  Keep thinking about things to put on them so will do that soon.

Good luck to you too Natalie....


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are ok

Em was on an 8 so put u on a 7

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just thought i would drop in & say hi & wish you all a lovely weekend

Love SueXX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hope u all had a good weekend?

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Good morning everyone sorry i have been awol for a while

Well i have a confession to make me & dh could not wait & we done 2 tests this morning 2 days early & i got two   's !!!! i can't believe it we have got to the next step!!! yipee!!! We got one strong blue cross on a clearblue test & a simple Pregnant on the digital one!!    My trigger injection would be out of my body by now so one must presume i am pregnant which is exciting. Me & dh are excited but are very aware that this is just the begining of another part of the journey where things can still go wrong but we are over the moon!!! I will do another test on test day & ring my own doctor & try to get a blood test to confirm aswell.

My lucky 7's have worked!!! 

Sorry for the me post i am all over the place now!!!   

Love to you all hope you are all well

Love Susie XXX


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Suemac38 on your


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG Susie!!!! Thats great news hun! I am so so happy for you!!!!!!!       I knew you could do it!



Have a beautifull 8 months!

Natalie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Sue

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

thats fab news hun!

Ann Marie xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Just popping in to say

Sue

congrats on your  thats such wonderful news sweetie

Love Emxx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Suemac38 ~ Congratulations on your      

Em ~ How are you feeling?

Please can someone kindly put me back on a 7.


                    Thanks

                Strawberries


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey strawberries, I have put your ending in 7 hun


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks Leicesterlou


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

strawberries,

you wer on a 34 so popped you to a 77 hun

I am not too bad thanks, just tired out and sore from the spd 

Getting there though, we are moving house at the weekend so everyone is busy and i am bored lol

Everyone else was looking ok

Em


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls all bubbles looking good!!
congrats sue!!


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Sue fab news! Congratulations.

Christine x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG My bubbles <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< 

Can some one sort them please!!

Natalie xxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Sorted hun 

Good luck for your chat and plan 

xx*


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Sparkle!!!!

Feel better now.... Cant wait for Monday!!

Natalie xxxxxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Natalie

was good to see you today hun, your looking really well too.

Good luck for monday.

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Was good to see you as well! How did you feel when you got home?? Any sickness??
Was you chilli nice?

Thanks for saying I look really well, I cant belive it but I have put on a stone since the IVF!!!   
Need to get to that gym a bit more! lol!

Hope todays scan went well, thinking of you!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

hi natalie

got home, had the chilli on the jacket potato about 7, was really nice but made me feel even worse  lol, was in bed at 8pm  LOL

scan went well, one ikkle blob with 'flashing' heartbeat seen!! looked wierd, hard to think its actually a baby, she sais my next scan is the 12 week one and i will see ecerything clearly then, hands feet ect. she said it will really look like a baby then... OMG I cant wait!! next scan is end of april!

good luck with chat and plan hun, im so excited for you, i pray it works for you.              

Ann MArie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

So glad the scan went well Ann-Marie!!! I bet it was amazing.. Great about the cyst going down as well.... 

Have a good weekend, will ring you Monday and let you know how I get on!

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Why are people playing with my bubbles


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Natalie

Just got you back on a 77.

Sue XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all my lovelies

Well i me & dh are in shock i am not sure what we expected to see but ............we saw one perfect beanie sized 4.5mm in it's yolk sac with a heartbeat & words just can't express how we felt when we saw it. We have a phot & i can't stop looking at it  

I am trying to upload the piccy so you can meet our beanie so watch this space.

Sorry for the me post but too over the moon to type!!!!  

Love Susie XXX  

P.s Click on pic & it will get larger


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Susie how lovely one perfect beanie for you, have a fab easter hun     &


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sue!!!!!

Thanks for the bubbles!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Please can someone kindly put me back on 7.

Suemac ~ 


Everyone else looks OK 

Strawberries x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Could one of you lovely ladies put me back ending on my lucky 7 please as it seems to of worked this far.

Hope you are all well

& all have a lovely weekend

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just 77'd you all

Could someone 77 me please

thanks
Em


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

HI em

Thanks for my 77 that is fab i ma happy again now. I have 77 you aswell.

Can't believe you only have 34 days to go!!!!    

Bet you can't wait.

Love Sue XX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks honey

well, 34 days but wont reach it, technically i have 18 days left due to the diabetes i am being delivered early, although i lost my mucus plug today and the mw says hes ready to enter the world but could be days or a week or two

I have my classes tomorrow and sunday, perfect timing i think!

Em


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Em

Good luck hun & classes are at the right time are'nt they!!!!! My thoughts are with you & your dh & best of luck for d day!!

Love Sue XX


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Em  - still following your story even if Im not posting - I hope you are keeping well.  Not too long now.  Take care xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking ok

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya

Just started to feel better after this nasty cough & cold & can you believe i slept even more!!!

I was getting a bit worried about not feeling pregnant & not hearing from hospital about next scan & appointments & my lovely dh took me for a private scan today as a treat to cheer me up & we saw a healthy 27 mm baby aged at 9 weeks 3 days which is perfect & we heard the heartbeat & it was amazing & we both have huge grins on our faces now. I will put the pictures we got below. If you want to see them bigger click on them

Sorry i have not been a very good FF lately  & have been me, me ,me!!!! i promise that soon i will get some energy back & i will catch up with everyone.

Hope you are all well & looking after yourselfs. 

Em- hope you are ok any news??  

Love Susie XXX


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

omg Susie your scan photos are amazing!!!.  

take care

Nicky xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Sue you were on a 8 so popped you back to a 77

Everyone else was ok though 

Sue amazing scan piccies

Nicola hows things going

Update on me
we have a section date for 22nd but i am now on crutches for the SPD and sciatica as well as stronger Painkillers, we have a growth scan and cons appt on monday and this may bring things forward to thursday OMG 

Will try and update monday evening
Em


----------



## SuziT (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi Em - you are having a rough time of it.  I hope all goes well for you.

Im doing great thanks.  My dn is doing really well.  Cant believe that by the middle of June we will have our own wee man. 



take care xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

good luck next week em


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sue mac your photos are really good and clear hun!

Kate xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments on my scan pic's.

Em if i don't get a chance to speak to you before all the best for d day.    

Hope you are all good

Love Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

My bubbles are on an 8


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kate

Put you back onto a 77 

Sue XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cheers sue.

Im loving these scan photos - they are so amazing!

Kate xx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

Kate you were back on an 8 so got you back to 77

Christine x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank you

Kate xx


----------



## Livelife (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm starting tx again next month and I'd love to get into 5 figures if you lovely lot can help.

C x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

All looking ok.

Malterserslice - loads of luck with the treatment.

Kate xx


----------

